# NEW REGULAR DONOR CHAT NIGHT



## **Tashja**

*GENERAL DONOR CHAT NIGHT  * 

To be held in the Garden Room on the 1st Tuesday of the month. 

Next Chat - 7th August 2007 
Time - 7.30 onwards

Bring a bottle and we will have a good old chat.










Everybody welcome to come and ask questions, get information or just to find out about donor eggs and sperm.

*Look forward to seeing you all there !!!*

FF Mods 
xx​


----------



## Spaykay

Oooo oooo, I'll be there....if I remember...I'll be 1 year older than I am now by then!

 I'll bring the wine!

Kay xxx


----------



## yonny

OOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh I want a glass of wine!!!!! 
Ill be there too - I need a diary to remind me of where I need to be on here and when!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## **Tashja**

Will be great to see you all there !! 

Kay - Is it your birthday that night ??

T xx


----------



## Spaykay

Nope, the Sunday!

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel KJ

will try to make it too and we can have a belated bday party for you kay!!!!! 

Angie xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Ta Anj!

Kay xxx


----------



## jacqueline37

where is the garden room??  Is this somewhere in London?

I'd love to come and have a chat.  I am struggling with the FF boards: I keep posting and getting no replies, so I maybe need some 'real' advice.

I am waiting to start DE soon; am waiting for the call from the co-ordinator to say the Donor has been found. Feeling excited but a bit impatient.

Jacqueline


----------



## yonny

Ohhhhhhh jacqueline, I hope you are getting replies to your posts now!!  
The garden room is an area on FF where we can go into and have live chat over the pooter!! Technology!!! 
Welcome - and look forward to chatting tomorrow night - can someone pm me and remind me I have estrofem brain at the mo!!!!!   
Me x


----------



## Spaykay

Jacqueline - pop onto the DE newbies thread hun - lots of us there chatting away! C U tomorrow in the pretend garden!

Kay xxx


----------



## Marielou




----------



## **Tashja**

we are in there now !!


----------



## yonny

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Estrofem brain - had a kip, woke up to spaykays message (thanks lovey!! ) and now cant get into garden room Am I banned     
Yonny x
Missing you guys!!


----------



## Spaykay

Banned hun, why would you be?   Do you have Java installed?

Kay xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Please note the date of the next chat. 

Look forward to seeing you there !!

T xx


----------



## Spaykay

I'll be on my hols....I'll be at mum and dad's though so mabye I can sneak onto the computer!  

Kay xxx


----------



## fairy-god-mother

Another Kay

I'm shocked and pleased to meet you

Kay


----------



## Lisa41

where is the Garden Room?


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there Kay...I'm not really Kay though, it's just that K is the initial of my name and I like to be secretive   sorry to steal your identity.

Lisa41 - click on chat, at the top there ^ and once in you click on the garden

kay xxx


----------



## mo2006

Can you tell me how long your chats go on for?  I'm 5 hours behind UK time so may have to join in a little later after work....Hope you'all haven't had too much wine by the time I join in....  I'll have to rush home for this....
mo


----------



## Spaykay

Hi mo ... it depends how many people enter, can be anything from 1 hour to more. Where do you live?

Kay xxx


----------



## yonny

Will definitely try and make it this time!!   
Y x


----------



## mo2006

I'm in hot n humid Barbados...its not very pleasant at all at the moment, so I'll be sipping a sum punch


----------



## **Tashja**

mo2006 said:


> I'm in hot n humid Barbados...its not very pleasant at all at the moment, so I'll be sipping a sum punch


Ok if this is the sort of chat we will be having I am not coming to chat . . . and I am hosting it  

Don't want any posts about sunny weather, punch on the beach, etc 

T xx


----------



## wannabe mum

I think I will pop in, seems like alot of my thread mates are going to join you I am not very good at chat will try to keep up, will buy a bottle - I have got plenty of time to give up   not yet tho'  

Wendy xx


----------



## Jenn7

Hi all

I like to join tonight but in CHAT room it won't let me log in- says my username doesn't match password which is wierd cos I just tested it changing my profile and it worked. Has anyone else expereinced this and is there anything I can do? 
j


----------



## **Tashja**

Jenn - try posting your question on Technical Support hun - they should sort it for you.

T xx


----------



## Marielou

Oh dear, I keep trying to get in but DH seems to have uninstalled Java   - will see if I can do it myself! 

Marie xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

I was in until 8pm and nobody was in 

If anyone wants a chat in their later PM me and I will come in for a chat.

T xx


----------



## wannabe mum

I think maybe there is a problem as I have been trying to get in since 7.30pm and it aint hapenning I thought it was my laptop on a go slow but I think it is something more

Wendy xxx


----------



## aruck

Hi, is there going to be another chat Tue, 4th September ? 

I tried before to get into chat mode on thsi site but it didn't work, how frustrating. What do i need to have installed on my computer ?

Andrea


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yes there is another chat organised for the 4th September  But it won't be Tashja hosting the chat, I'm covering it for her.

Try this link as it may solve your chat problem

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

Hope you get it sorted

Take care

Vicki x


----------



## Spaykay

Oh goodie Mrs R...see ya Tuesday.

Kay xxx


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Hi Vicki,
Im new here and wondered if I could join your chat tommorrow?
Im 39 and was recently told (after our first attempt) cancelled due to poor response  that DE was our only hope  so would like to get to know others going through the same 

Look forward to hearing from you 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hello Rainbow 

Of course you can join the chat tomorrow evening! I'm sure you'll meet many ladies in the same position as you.

I don't normally do the chat I'm covering for the lovely Tashja who normally does it.  

If you have any problems getting into the chatroom, send a message to one of the admin team or put a message in the Site News/Technical Support board.

Hope to see you tomorrow

Vicki x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Starting now!


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Hi Vicki,
Sorry I didnt make the chat last night(it was a bad time for me) 
Hope to make the next one though 
Hope you all had a good one 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## gmj

Hi,

Is this still on as a regular event. I'm thinking about donating & would like to add the below to my profile. Or do i just say the below at the next event?

"I am a late Forties City professional male with several postgraduate degrees and qualifications who went to the Women's Clinic in Harley Street with a view to storing my sperm should any eventuality overtake me. The clinic suggested that I become a donor, a named donor as I'm over at the age limit for unnamed donors. I'm happy to consider being a named donor. In addition to the above you may wish to note that I: (a) have no particular genetic difficulties and my parents are both still alive; (b) am advised that I have excellent sperm, but am without children, having not met the right person; (c) am heterosexual and have no particular difficulty with donating to a lesbian couple; (d)  am 5' 10', possess a full head of grey hair, reasonably athletic and have blue-green (they change colour) eyes. For those of you are interested in this sort of thing I am a Taurean."


----------



## suzie.b

gmj

I'd also recommend that you try the website "free sperm donors worldwide" if you haven't already done so.

Suzie
x


----------



## suzie.b

When is the next chat night? I'd really like to join in. Sounds like I might have some wait though !

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Spaykay

Is it tonight?

Kay xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Was it?  Then I've missed it.  I thought it was on a Tuesday .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Spaykay

Was it not Tuesday when I wrote that   Oh poo, it was Tuedasy last night, bloomin' drugs!

kay xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Spaykay - I hope that's fertility drugs you're talking about   

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Spaykay

Of course!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Dita

Hi there, just wondered if the chats still went on?  Im just starting out on the egg donation road so havent got a clue about it all, so it would be great to chat to some women who know about it all


----------



## Spaykay

Erm   only think we ever managed to have 1   But pleased pop onto the DE newbies thread (although we're not v. new any more, lots of support and success stories!)

Kay xxx


----------

